# Schwinn Brake adapter



## morton (Mar 19, 2017)

A fellow caber was kind enough to sell one for my daughter's bike a while back.  Now I would like one for my bike.

Not looking for show quality or nos, just one that is usable.

Thanks


----------



## KevinM (Mar 19, 2017)

I have one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage...apter-17600-/401291653226?hash=item5d6ed8b06a


----------



## morton (Mar 20, 2017)

PM sent.....but I don't have an ebay account so still looking....wouldn't mind finding 2


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2017)

still looking


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2017)

I might have one. I will look and let you know.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry, I can't find it. I have either misplaced it or sold it and forgot. Either of which is not unlikely considering my age.


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2017)

no problem.....let me know if you find it.


----------



## morton (Apr 18, 2017)

still looking


----------



## morton (May 7, 2017)

still looking...no luck at t-town


----------



## schwinnray (May 10, 2017)

Pm'd you


----------

